# Magic are planning to get #8



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It is in the Orlando paper.

Who do you want from Magic? You can make the cake bigger.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Darko and some other change/filler or their pick


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> It is in the Orlando paper.
> 
> Who do you want from Magic? You can make the cake bigger.


Being teased,I thought you were talkin' about Magic Johnson.
Btw,I want Dwight Howard,could we posiblily get him?NO HOWARD,NO TALK.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> Being teased,I thought you were talkin' about Magic Johnson.
> Btw,I want Dwight Howard,could we posiblily get him?NO HOWARD,NO TALK.


Then NO WAY.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Then NO WAY.


lol


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

The Magic won't trade their core of Dwight, Darko, and Nelson and after those guys Orlando doesn't have anything that looks attractive. I would consider a trade of Juwon Howard, Bob Sura, and the No. 8 for Hedo Turkoglu, Trevor Ariza, Carlos Arroyo, and the No. 11 pick of Sheldon Williams. But that just depends on how desperate the Magic are to move up to our pick. But even then I'd rather just stick with our pick at No. 8.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Other than Dwight, Darko, and Jameer there is really no people we want, just like we only have Yao and T-Mac who have trade value. Unless the Magic can release Hill and we pick him up with min. 
Or as jworth said, Arroyo and Turkoglu can be good too. 
Another option is that we can do a draft and trade, see if they draft someone we need and vice versa.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

There is no way magic trades with houston because magic want Carney and he is also on the houston radar. So wants the point of giving up the 8th pick for a lower pick to lose one of the guys ur looking at getting. If houston moves down that means houston does not want Carney.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well guys we need to assume that Howard is untouchable. Because in no way in hell are they trading him for any package we got and our 8th pick


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^^Unless we give them T-Mac or Yao back.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Make the cake bigger:

Houston gets:
Nelson
Darko
Hedo
#11

Orlando gets:
#8
#32
Head
J-Ho
Bogans


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Make the cake bigger:
> 
> Houston gets:
> Nelson
> ...


no way orlando does that. they wont trade darko and nelson


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Make the cake bigger:
> 
> Houston gets:
> Nelson
> ...


Thats awful, u basicly raped the magic, lol. No way in hell the magic do this but i think the rockets would do it.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

He said make the cake begin, meaning he just throw a trade out there to generate some trade proposal. But I would do that trade without thinking, if I am the Rockets' GM


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

What is it with "Make the cake bigger"?

Ive heard that out of Ballscientist like 5 times now. You must have heard it somewhere and thought it sounded clever.

Anyway, that trade is a cake to Orlando's face... a very big cake in their face.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TManiAC said:


> Anyway, that trade is a cake to Orlando's face... a very big cake in their face.


lol no kidding. for an up-and-coming team to give away two of its top three players (Nelson and Darko) in return for what that trade proposes would be a joke.


----------



## Misfit (May 4, 2005)

Arroyo,Tourkoglu, or Battie are the only players Houston would want, I think it would be smarter for Orlando to trade the pick straight up for J.R Smith.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Lol @ This Thread.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

wheres the link? or was it not posted on the internet and u just like to recieve copies of local orlando newspapers?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

<< waiting for the draft to see what really happens..


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

If Magic really want that 8th pick we can give it to them as long as they provide a '06 first rd, '07 second rd, Hedo Turkoglu for our '06 first rd and Ryan Bowen.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/local/orl-nbanotes1306jun13,0,7528740.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines



> *Rumor Mill II: Do the Magic and the Houston Rockets have a draft-day deal in the works? That seems to be the scuttlebutt at the Finals. . . . *


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Thats awful, u basicly raped the magic, lol. No way in hell the magic do this but i think the rockets would do it.


No, raping the Magic was the last trade we did for TMac. Who do you still have on your team from that trade? Houston is just like any other team right now. We are not going to trade number 8 unless we can unload a bad contract or obtain something of value along with the pick.

I suspect we stand pat with our draft picks.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

only people i would like to see in houston uniform...
is jameer nelson, darko or dwight... but it aint gonna happen


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

He hasn't been mentioned yet, but could Houston benefit from acquiring Deshawn Stevenson? Athletic shooting guard, good defender, decent slasher. The problem is his inconsistent outside shot and general reluctance to catch and shoot so he probably wouldn't fit in any JVG orientated offence with T-Mac and Yao. I'm also not sure who Orlando would take back, possibly Chuck Hayes to back up Dwight who will play 40 minutes anyway.

That's just my input, being my two favourite teams I thought I'd suggest something a little more balanced than what's been said so far (I'm looking at you, Ballscientist :no: )


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WhoRocks said:


> He hasn't been mentioned yet, but could Houston benefit from acquiring Deshawn Stevenson? Athletic shooting guard, good defender, decent slasher. The problem is his inconsistent outside shot and general reluctance to catch and shoot so he probably wouldn't fit in any JVG orientated offence with T-Mac and Yao. I'm also not sure who Orlando would take back, possibly Chuck Hayes to back up Dwight who will play 40 minutes anyway.
> 
> That's just my input, being my two favourite teams I thought I'd suggest something a little more balanced than what's been said so far (I'm looking at you, Ballscientist :no: )


We need a pure shooter, so if Orlando can provide us with Hedo, I'm all for it, the guy's a nasty 6'10" shooting guard. I think if a trade goes down, then it would have to go down on draft day, down to the wire.

Possible scenarios 1:
Come draft day if Brandon Roy is still available, we pick him, if not then we'd have to go to possible scenario 2

Possible scenario 2:
If Roy is not available we will draft Shelden Williams provided for if Magic can get Ronnie Brewer for us. As for the whole package we trade:
Rockets
Ryan Bowen
Shelden Williams 

for 

Magic
Ronnie Brewer
Hedo Turkoglu

With that I think the Rockets solve all or their woes at the SG/SF spot with 3 point shooting ability so if that could happen then the Rockets would be absolute best in the west.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

hedo turkoglu's contract aint small so does is this trade even feasible since brewer and sheldon are on rookie contracts while bowen's pretty cheap


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

crazyfan said:


> hedo turkoglu's contract aint small so does is this trade even feasible since brewer and sheldon are on rookie contracts while bowen's pretty cheap


 We have trade exceptions that can cover it. Although I would prefer Battie.


----------

